# Hungarian Vizsla puppies (pics)



## FrodoBeutlin (19 September 2009)

A friend's Vizsla has recently had a litter of 8... Just thought I'd share some pics


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 September 2009)

Aw bless 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Love the one licking his nose, and of course the flowerpot man!


----------



## cellie (19 September 2009)

I want the one in flower pot  lol they are gorgeous  Id like to see what they look like fully grown


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (19 September 2009)

They all look terribly similar to me I'm afraid, but the flowerpot man is the best (and what about his little tail sticking out of the flowerpot, one picture above)

This is their mummy, Cellie:


----------



## Cliqmo (19 September 2009)

Here you go Cellie...


----------



## FestiveSpirit (19 September 2009)

Awwww how sweet are they  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Lovely lovely pics


----------



## Spudlet (19 September 2009)

Bless, how sweet!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (19 September 2009)

So cute!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I like the pile of puppies by the flowerpot!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (20 September 2009)

They are beautiful, love their little wrinkley faces.


----------



## Vizslak (21 September 2009)

people should not be allowed to post pics like this!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 m...u...s....t n...o....t l...o....o..k !! 
Gorgeous!


----------

